# TSSTCorp dvd-writer randomly freezes my system [SOLVED]

## alexandervdm

Since my new Gentoo installation on my Asus laptop I've been having random system freezes that seem to be triggered somehow by my internal dvd-writer. My entire gnome session locks up when it happens. Using CTRL+ALT+F1 I've been able to get a root cli going (you can imagine how long a simple login takes with 100% cpu load) and noticed that the process 'hald-addon-stor' is the cause of the freeze. When I killall this process, my desktop returns to normal. 

There does not seem to be any relation to what I'm doing at the moment of the freeze, nor the active programs. In fact, I'm not even using my dvd drive most of the time. 

My /var/log/messages is stacked with a few dozen lines of the following messages when it happens:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep 10 16:04:45 odyssey hdb: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
> 
> Sep 10 16:04:45 odyssey ide: failed opcode was: unknown
> ...

 

Can someone point me into the right direction? Thanks in advance.

Some information about my system:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

  Last edited by alexandervdm on Sun Sep 23, 2007 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tekknokrat

In which burning app? 

Did this also happens when you try  to burn a dvd using cdrecord directly or other commandline tools?

Did you have done also the privilege settings and other steps from this howto. I know its kinda little outdated...

----------

## alexandervdm

 *tekknokrat wrote:*   

> In which burning app? 
> 
> Did this also happens when you try  to burn a dvd using cdrecord directly or other commandline tools?
> 
> Did you have done also the privilege settings and other steps from this howto. I know its kinda little outdated...

 

I use only Gnomebaker 0.6.1-r2 (latest stable in portage) but I've only burned a cd/dvd maybe once or twice in the 2 months that I've been running this system. The random freezes occur even when I'm not even using my dvd device in any way.

----------

## loki_val

I found some info that may help you, though it seems that basically this is a hardware problem that can only be resolved through a firmware upgrade.

First, there's this page on gentoo-wiki. It lists three possible solutions all in one place. Another (partial) solution is listed here For more info from others experiencing this problem, see here, here and here. The Gentoo bug for this is here.

----------

## alexandervdm

That is exactly what I've been experiencing! Thank your for your very informative post. I think I will attempt the firmware flash tonight for the most permanent solution to my problem. As this is a specific hardware issue with the TSSTCorp TS-L632D writer, I will update the topic subject so hopefully others with the same drive/problem will be able to find it easier. 

Thanks again for your time.

----------

